# Caps



## Jade Tigress (Dec 21, 2007)

Sometimes when I want to post something in Caps, it defaults to lower case. Even after I try editing the post, it still defaults to lower case. Does this happen to anyone else? Why does this occur?


----------



## Carol (Dec 21, 2007)

It's part of the board's "stop shouting" feature that prevents people from typing their entire post in capital letters.

You can type individual words in caps.  However, if a post or a thread title begins with a word in all caps, the feature is activated and the software instead capitalizes the first word and transforms the rest in to lower case.

When You See People Write Like This With Every Word Capitalized, Chances Are You Are Seeing The Effect Of The "Stop Shouting" Feature.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 21, 2007)

Huh.... thanks, Carol, I never knew that!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2007)

But I'm Not Shouting.

EDIT: Sorry, I just HAD to check, I wrote the above all iin caps and it was changed. 

Interesting.


----------



## Drac (Dec 21, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> But I'm Not Shouting.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, I just HAD to check, I wrote the above all iin caps and it was changed.
> 
> Interesting.


 
I think YOU ARE..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2007)

Drac said:


> I think YOU ARE..


 
*NO*&#8230;.I&#8217;m *NOT*


----------



## Drac (Dec 21, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> *NO*.Im *NOT*


 
Ok, no need to *SHOUT!!!!!*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2007)

Drac said:


> Ok, no need to *SHOUT!!!!!*


 
Last one and I promise (maybe) that I will stop

I am *NOT* shouting


----------



## morph4me (Dec 21, 2007)

*HEY!!! *What's all the shouting about??


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2007)

morph4me said:


> *HEY!!! *What's all the shouting about??


 
*NOBODY* is *SHOUTING*


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Would you ALL just be QUIET!!!*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> *Would you ALL just be QUIET!!!*


 
*HEY!?...*what's with the shouting


----------



## Tames D (Dec 21, 2007)

Hmmm, I thought this thread was about ordering out MartialTalk hats.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 21, 2007)

This is happening with things like "RTM" and stuff, but it doesn't do it all the time. Anyway, I guess that must be it. Thanks.


----------

